# License for Frog



## jakerock (Nov 26, 2007)

Can any body tell me if AI need a different license for a green tree frog. I have a reptile license but understand these are not reptiles. If so, how can I go about getting one ???

Any help would be great

Thanks

Rocky


----------



## meshe1969 (Nov 26, 2007)

What state are you in? The laws are different in every state, but here is where you can get some info.

http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html


----------



## FAY (Nov 26, 2007)

If you are in NSW...you will need an Amphibian Licence.


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 27, 2007)

Vic advanced licence


----------



## meshe1969 (Nov 27, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Vic advanced licence




Green Tree's (Litoria caerulea) are on basic license in Victoria.


----------



## channi (Nov 27, 2007)

Qld reptile licence


----------



## jakerock (Nov 29, 2007)

I am in NSW. Thanks


----------



## meshe1969 (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/npws.nsf/Content/Frog+keepers+licence


----------



## froggotten (Feb 2, 2008)

In NSW you only need a class 1 Amphibian Licence. It covers all the frogs not in severe threat including most of the green tree frogs.
The test - which I did a few months ago is easy and you can do it online. It cost me $60 for 2 years.


----------



## froglover (Feb 2, 2008)

hi there i'm not from nsw so i dont know this so why do you need to do a test as i lie in vic and i own frogs and i didnt have to a test to get my licence thanks for the help that hopefully will be able to give out.


----------

